

Ask HN: Name my crazy idea - andrewljohnson

I have built an iPhone app that is one screen - it describes the app and provides a text-box to provide feedback. The idea of the app is to build whatever the majority of users want, but to start from a blank slate. We'll take feedback via the app, as well as a voting forum.<p>So, my question is, what should I call such a thing? As soon as I figure out a name and domain, I will push this to the App Store.<p>Whatever the name is, it must:<p>1) also lead to a good domain name<p>2) be 12 characters or less, spaces included, or at least have a short version as well<p>Here are some names we have considered:<p>1) Evolver (or The Amazing Evolving App)<p>2) OurApp<p>3) BTO App (Built to Order)
======
ABrandt
Interesting. Some time ago I had the same idea for a web app, but I can
definitely see this being easier to execute as a strictly mobile app. Please
keep us informed here--I'm quite curious if the whole "majority rules"
strategy could actually work.

Oh, and I vote iDea (Although the IP involved here could be disastrous).

EDIT: I'm now throwing my support to iVolve.

------
Scott_MacGregor
Here are some of my ideas: Appfelt, RobbinsEgg, PowderKeg, iScream = (ice
cream); Harmonia, BlueBirdie, WunderSkin, PavelsDog, ShurBit, DreamCast,
Snarl, ProPell, Wagoneer; and MySalad.

------
nym
iVolve!

~~~
andrewljohnson
This is a fantastic name I think!

It seems we can get ivolveapp.com, but not not ivolve.com.

------
nym
Blank Slate

------
kalendae
there is a webapp called namethis.com that does exactly what you are trying to
do (here on HN not your app itself).

------
azblaze
iWish - iwishapp.com

------
joeld42
AnyApp

------
there
iDea

~~~
_pius
Or "iDeate" ... more buzzword-compliant.

~~~
andrewljohnson
I think I'm missing something in both iDea iDeate - what's the meme here?

~~~
_pius
Just speaking for mine, "ideate" is a fancy word for brainstorming.

